

Show HN: Dynamically generated, individually-printed maintenance log books - aaronandy
https://andersonspeed.com/

======
aaronandy
This is different from anything I've done before because the end product isn't
a web app or service but an actual printed, bound, ink-on-paper book. What
makes it interesting is that every copy is dynamically generated for that
particular customer, combining data from several web APIs and our own database
to create unique content based on the specifics of the vehicle and order.

The site is very minimal at this point (we just hit MVP), but we're building
in the rest as quickly as we can. I'd very much appreciate any feedback or
criticism.

